# We’ve been robbed of this path



## Milady (Jun 18, 2020)

This path in the museum is adorable! Wish we could’ve gotten this path to decorate our islands with


----------



## Alicia (Jun 18, 2020)

I wish we had this path, I think it's a gray version of the terra-cotta tiles path.


----------



## Magus (Jun 18, 2020)

Amen.


----------



## Bluebellie (Jun 18, 2020)

This would look soo beautiful! 
I mainly use the grey stone cobblestone now, but this would be a game changer if added.


----------



## Etown20 (Jun 18, 2020)

The stone borders look so nice too, I wish there was an option for borders on paths that didn't involve having to do custom paths.


----------



## Hobowire (Jun 18, 2020)

Looks good


----------



## Mary (Jun 18, 2020)

Ooh, I’d love something like that! Right now I’m using the stone paths (with a moss overlay custom design) and then that dirt path design that everyone’s obsessed with (for good reason, it’s awesome). It would look so cute in a café/Main Street area!


----------



## Peach_Jam (Jun 18, 2020)

awh it's so pretty
future update possibly? ;;v;;


----------



## Luxsama (Jun 18, 2020)

Etown20 said:


> The stone borders look so nice too, I wish there was an option for borders on paths that didn't involve having to do custom paths.



That's the dream honestly, since just adding custom paths for borders takes half of your limited slots away


----------



## TheodoreCottontail (Jun 18, 2020)

All the paths need colour options! The wooden path has a red hue to it & it has bugged me since the start of the game.


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 18, 2020)

it fits my aesthetic and what I'm trying to go for PERFECTLY, I'm in pain that this isn't a thing right now. Please Nintendo, if you are seeing this message put these as a path, thank you


----------



## Nicolette (Jun 18, 2020)

It is a shame how much stuff the other buildings have that we don't have any way to get. I have my fingers crossed for updates though!


----------



## xara (Jun 18, 2020)

agreed - that’s literally so gorgeous :’c


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 18, 2020)

we really were


----------



## Sharksheep (Jun 18, 2020)

Omg. I seriously hope there is an update for all the path options. We don't have enough! The lack of borders bug me a lot


----------



## Cadycat (Jun 18, 2020)

Yeah I would make my island the museums copy


----------



## Brandelis (Jun 18, 2020)

Some borders for the paths would have been lovely too


----------



## Reploid (Jun 18, 2020)

Amen said:


> View attachment 275748
> This path in the museum is adorable! Wish we could’ve gotten this path to decorate our islands with


So they're aware that borders are necessary but they don't give us any.

Thanks, OP, I never really paid attention to this path and now I want it added really badly.


----------



## Uffe (Jun 18, 2020)

Not only does it look good, but it sounds good when you step on it.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jun 18, 2020)

If they add color options or more paths (boarders would be great too honestly) then I will ditch my custom design paths. Don't like the limited slots and I find it odd (actually it does bug me) to walk through my island with some areas having the footsteps sound and other areas silence... I prefer one or the other but, limited slots... lol


----------

